# Valley Cruisers c.c. and b.c. Central California



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello every body. these are the bike we have. 
































this bike is mine and my little brother Alex.
















This bike was built by Anthony Campos. upholstery was done by roy's upholstery.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

this is how this bike was when i got it, before i got it painted.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

i have to look for some old pics of the trike before we re-did it so many times. but if you guys have any, feel free to post them up.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Me and my brother are big Bob Marley fans as you can see. 
































This is the bike that i built to raffle off to benefit the american cancer society 








we were able to raise really close to $2,200.00


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ME AND MY HOMIE ANTONY :0


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

a pic of my son wearing the new pendant that we got jagster.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Nov 6 2009, 05:28 PM~15585985
> *Me and my brother are big Bob Marley fans as you can see.
> 
> 
> ...


Q VO HOMIE!!! BIKES LOOK REAL GOOD CNT WAIT TO SEE ALL THE NEW STUFF U HAVE PLANNED FOR THEM!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK VC


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

bout time u started ur own topic :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sup


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

cool


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 10 2009, 08:04 AM~15618516
> *sup
> *


sup mikey ! you should post more pics. i think you have more pics of the bike from before we took it over.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ill look for them


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 11 2009, 06:20 PM~15637491
> *ill look for them
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

dat trike looks firme uffin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Tonight going to go see two of bob marley's kids in concert. We have seen one of them before. I'm all pumped up.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

NICE BIKES HOMIE MUCH RESPECT TO YOU AND YOUR CLUB


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Nov 12 2009, 06:33 PM~15648647
> *Tonight going to go see two of bob marley's kids in concert. We have seen one of them before. I'm all pumped up.
> *



so r u still highhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh uffin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 13 2009, 11:18 AM~15655444
> *so r u still highhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  uffin:
> *


simon all second hand. so much smoke in there. it was a really good show.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 12 2009, 06:40 PM~15648725
> *NICE BIKES HOMIE MUCH RESPECT TO YOU AND YOUR CLUB
> *


thanks homie. hopefully next year we can go to more shows with some new upgrades.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Nov 13 2009, 09:56 PM~15660724
> *simon all second hand. so much smoke in there. it was a really good show.
> *


  :420:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

my son with his pendant 








my son on one of the bikes








one of my son's pixie og








my son and my brother alex going for a spin at the chain bike show








my son Damian like to sit on the marley trike.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Nov 13 2009, 10:25 PM~15660986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it looks so comfortable!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

my brother's first tattoo as soon as he turned 18


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

here are the pics of the frame when we got it painted.
































































these pics where before the flake and the paint striping.
murals and paint where done by dreamer out of san jose c.a


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Some pics I dug up for you bro!!


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

all the Valley Cruisers bike will be at this event


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks VALLEY CRUISERS 4 all ur help n support at the toy drive


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

pics at the toy drive. thanks jesse for the pics.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

some new stuff that joel @ jagster is doing for us.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

some of the members at the toy drive.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Jose your Lapel Pins also in the works!!


















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605



more work that joel is doing for us.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Dec 3 2009, 09:47 PM~15865740
> *
> 
> 
> ...




thx again 4 da support  you need 2 start a topic on car clubs :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

TTT all the way from natividad hospital. I'll be out I a couple days. All of my projecs are on hold for a few weeks. Thanks for taking the time to check out our topic.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Dec 9 2009, 03:44 PM~15927816
> *TTT all the way from natividad hospital. I'll be out I a couple days. All of my projecs are on hold for a few weeks. Thanks for taking the time to check out our topic.
> *



Q vo jose!!! Feeling better o q onda homie?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Dec 9 2009, 03:44 PM~15927816
> *TTT all the way from natividad hospital. I'll be out I a couple days. All of my projecs are on hold for a few weeks. Thanks for taking the time to check out our topic.
> *



well at least u r doing better n out of da hospital


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

It looks like this year isn't getting any better for us or any of our members. My member Justin Franco's mom is in the hospital and the closer we get to Christmas the worse she gets, we are praying that she gets better. All I ask is that you help us pray for Her, that she gets better and that we overcome this. Thanks


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

last year we lost a love member of the valley cruiser family, Kerrie lynn Franco, who also was my aunt inlaw. May she rest in peace. This year we are trying to do big things since its our 10 year annaversary. will keep you guys posted.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

1st annual second look & Cesar Chavez Middle School Bike/ car model/art show support our 8th graders go to Washington DC shows @ 440 Arthur rd Watsonville 95076 Bikes $15 car models $10 art $10 spectators $5.00 entry 
show date: 2/6/10 
set up: 8 to 11 am
show : 11 to 4pm
I know there are a lot of bikes here in the 831 but if you don't have one then go check them out your $5.00 will go to a great cause......


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

New parts coming out from joel's shop.


















Will post pics When all done.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 4 2010, 12:05 PM~16511267
> *1st annual second look & Cesar Chavez Middle School Bike/ car model/art show support our 8th graders go to Washington DC shows @ 440 Arthur rd Watsonville 95076 Bikes $15 car models $10 art $10 spectators $5.00 entry
> show date: 2/6/10
> set up: 8 to 11 am
> ...



Sorry homie, couldn't make it. Next time.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Feb 8 2010, 03:28 PM~16551063
> *Sorry homie, couldn't make it. Next time.
> *



it was a cool little show not enough support but I told the guy that next time give me a call in advance so we can all go :biggrin: 


Danny took 1st and best of show :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Nov 13 2009, 10:50 PM~15661201
> *here are the pics of the frame when we got it painted.
> 
> 
> ...


man I seen the bike at the chain show.. looked sick but never noticed the detail of it. Man I haven't seen dreamer like in ten yrs..lol is he still in the flea market?
didn't get a chance to meet any of you guys. hope next show..  
nice bikes by the way...


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 9 2010, 01:57 AM~16557229
> *man I seen the bike at the chain show.. looked sick but never noticed the detail of it. Man I haven't seen dreamer like in ten yrs..lol is he still in the flea market?
> didn't get a chance to meet any of you guys. hope next show..
> nice bikes by the way...
> *


Thanks. dreamer did it like 5 years ago. it's time to re-doit again, just waiting on some funds.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Check out our website. http://valleycruiserscc.weebly.com


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Feb 9 2010, 03:48 PM~16562737
> *Check out our website. http://valleycruiserscc.weebly.com
> *



niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  


but in events I don't see our show there :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 71MonteCarlo (Nov 19, 2009)

also if you have a face book page....check out our valley cruisers c.c. face book page at Valley Cruisers C.C. Facebook Page

www.facebook.com/valleycruiserscc

add us!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 71MonteCarlo_@Feb 11 2010, 02:45 AM~16580447
> *also if you have a face book page....check out our valley cruisers c.c. face book page at Valley Cruisers C.C. Facebook Page
> 
> www.facebook.com/valleycruiserscc
> ...



welcome 2 LIL


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 11 2010, 10:30 AM~16582414
> *welcome 2 LIL
> *



Now I'm not the only Valley Cruiser here on lil. 
Maybe I can get more to join.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Feb 15 2010, 11:18 PM~16625069
> *Now I'm not the only Valley Cruiser here on lil.
> Maybe I can get more to join.
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

check it bike show in Salinas and Watsonville


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=526501


:biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 18 2010, 08:47 AM~16650351
> *check it bike show in Salinas and Watsonville
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=526501
> :biggrin:
> *


pos aque hir que no? show some support.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Feb 18 2010, 02:07 PM~16652720
> *pos aque hir que no? show some support.
> *



that's wut I'm talkin bout


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

we are trying to get ready for the Street low show here in Salinas for march 14th see what hapens.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Feb 24 2010, 03:04 PM~16713226
> *we are trying to get ready for the Street low show here in Salinas for march 14th see what hapens.
> *




chingale :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Getting some custom parts in soon I hope that I get them before the show.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Feb 26 2010, 11:43 PM~16739515
> *Getting some custom parts in soon I hope that I get them before the show.
> *



I could pick them in Phoenix but those fuckers returned my pre reg :angry: so I'm not going :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 27 2010, 01:32 PM~16742755
> *I could pick them in Phoenix but those fuckers returned my pre reg  :angry:  so I'm not going  :biggrin:
> *


Whell thank you bro, good looking out. i'm trying to see if they will be done before the show. but i have been buying things here and there, just waiting on those too.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Mar 1 2010, 03:07 PM~16762456
> *Whell thank you bro, good looking out. i'm trying to see if they will be done before the show.  but i have been buying things here and there, just waiting on those too.
> *



need some more ahuacates :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 2 2010, 01:41 PM~16773077
> *need some more ahuacates  :biggrin:
> *


lla sabes homie. the tree is full. i need to start to cut them. after the rain.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Mar 2 2010, 04:45 PM~16774635
> *lla sabes homie. the tree is full. i need to start to cut them. after the rain.
> *



orale  lmk


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

my new parts all cut, now just need to do a little magic to them and will be all done. cant wait.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Mar 2 2010, 04:45 PM~16774635
> *lla sabes homie. the tree is full. i need to start to cut them. after the rain.
> *



is not raining :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 4 2010, 11:36 AM~16795543
> *is not raining  :biggrin:
> *


But the mudd. no j/k i'll cut some today. my wife also brought some from her work. so i have some there.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Mar 4 2010, 11:33 AM~16795515
> *
> 
> 
> ...



niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=529997


----------



## 71MonteCarlo (Nov 19, 2009)

*Valley Cruisers Cruise to Seaside for lunch....*


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks Jimmy for the pics. It seams like everyone had a good time out there. I'll post some pics later.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 71MonteCarlo_@Mar 7 2010, 08:47 PM~16823574
> *Valley Cruisers Cruise to Seaside for lunch....
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

FYI


Salinas car show may cause traffic jam
The Monterey County Herald
Herald Staff Report
Posted: 03/12/2010 01:30:36 AM PST
Updated: 03/12/2010 01:30:36 AM PST


Salinas police are advising residents of possible traffic congestion and street closures Sunday afternoon and evening near the Salinas Sports Complex, where a car show is scheduled. 
Police said they expect heavy traffic near North Main Street and West Laurel Drive from 4 to 10p.m. because of "a planned event" at the sports complex. They encouraged drivers to take alternate routes to avoid congestion. 
A car show sponsored by Street Low magazine and Lay Low Entertainment is scheduled to run 11:30a.m. to 5p.m., said sports complex manager Roger LaFountain. 
He said police, evidently, are expecting drivers to cruise the streets after the event is over. 
A similar show two years ago at the sports complex didn't produce major traffic problems, he said. 
The show is expected to attract 1,000 to 1,200 people, with 400 vehicles entered, LaFountain said.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

i didn't see anything about not cruising on the bikes..... you think they would give me a ticket if i did?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Mar 12 2010, 05:15 PM~16873704
> *i didn't see anything about not cruising on the bikes..... you think they would give me a ticket if i did?
> *


cool


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

salinas streetlow show. we took 1st 16" OG 1st full trike and 2nd custom cruiser. and 1st desiner motorcycle.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

some pics of the streetlow show here in Salinas


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Q vo!! Congrats on the wins homie!! Bikes were looking good out there!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Mar 15 2010, 08:48 PM~16901492
> *some pics of the streetlow show here in Salinas
> 
> 
> ...



congrats on da wins let me smell the seat :cheesy:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Mar 15 2010, 02:02 PM~16897301
> *salinas streetlow show. we took 1st 16" OG  1st full trike  and 2nd custom cruiser. and 1st desiner motorcycle.
> *


congrats on your win you guys gotz some nice bikes..


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Mar 15 2010, 11:04 PM~16903055
> *Q vo!! Congrats on the wins homie!! Bikes were looking good out there!!!
> *


thanks bro. you cleaned out the house with the especial awards.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 16 2010, 01:35 PM~16907532
> *congrats on your win you guys gotz some nice bikes..
> *


thanks homie. we are still waiting on some special parts for the trike. might just wait for vegas to bust out.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 2 2010, 01:41 PM~16773077
> *need some more ahuacates  :biggrin:
> *


Aguacates for sale or trade for show quality bike parts. Let me know mr raider. 
























J/k bro. Have your aguacates here homie. When you are ready.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Mar 19 2010, 10:05 PM~16942529
> *Aguacates for sale or trade for show quality bike parts. Let me know mr raider.
> J/k bro. Have your aguacates here homie. When you are ready.
> *



thx


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Mar 19 2010, 10:05 PM~16942529
> *Aguacates for sale or trade for show quality bike parts. Let me know mr raider.
> J/k bro. Have your aguacates here homie. When you are ready.
> *


salted or unsalted :biggrin: 
was nice to have finally met you.Jose hope to see that new project in a show near soon.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 22 2010, 01:37 PM~16963270
> *thx
> *


Lla sabes homie. Today por ti, tomorrow por mi.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 22 2010, 02:17 PM~16963622
> *salted or unsalted    :biggrin:
> was nice to have finally met you.Jose hope to see that new project in a show near soon.
> *


Same here bro. You will see it soon. I hope a couple months, I hope.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Mar 22 2010, 07:18 PM~16966589
> *Lla sabes homie. Today por ti, tomorrow por mi.
> *


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

finally got my plasma cutter for Madrigal Kustoms this past weekend. i cut out something, but i still need to get used to it. ill take a pic of the part i cut later.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

this is it.








like i said i still need practice.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Mar 23 2010, 08:51 PM~16980480
> *this is it.
> 
> 
> ...





 


just don't buen down da house


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 24 2010, 11:02 AM~16985878
> *
> just don't buen down da house
> *


Getting better. I can make you a new stand later. When I get better.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Mar 27 2010, 07:31 PM~17019561
> *Getting better. I can make you a new stand later. When I get better.
> *




sounds good 2 me cuz i have not gotten da other back from da painter :angry:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Jesse I got those aguacates for you. Almost fell off the big tree but was able to get alot of aguacates. Caile. 





I've also been working on the 16" bike. Did some crazy stuff to it. Might post pics of it later.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

q vo homie!!! como andas? :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Apr 5 2010, 07:59 PM~17106286
> *q vo homie!!! como andas?  :biggrin:
> *


good bro. lla sabes just working. also trying to put some work out this year. echandole practica con el plasma. how about your self? clean truck u got.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

my son wanting to put some work in.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 6 2010, 08:26 PM~17117680
> *my son wanting to put some work in.
> 
> 
> ...


nice bro


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 6 2010, 08:42 PM~17117862
> *nice bro
> *


thanks mike. i'm really pushing to finish this 16" bike in the next few months. but have to see how it goes, metal work is almost done. but still have to do all the 3D work to it. i wanted Adolfo to do the murals but you know how that goes.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 6 2010, 08:48 PM~17117959
> *thanks mike. i'm really pushing to finish this 16" bike in the next few months. but have to see how it goes, metal work is almost done. but still have to do all the 3D work to it. i wanted Adolfo to do the murals but you know how that goes.
> *


dont remind me lol


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 6 2010, 08:26 PM~17117680
> *my son wanting to put some work in.
> 
> 
> ...



thx again and da bike is coming out sickkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 7 2010, 11:14 AM~17123155
> *thx again and da bike is coming out sickkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
> *


Thanks bro. Lla sabes.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

I got my 20" frame yesturday. I should take a pic of all the bikes I own, or all the projects.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 8 2010, 10:57 PM~17141238
> *I got my 20" frame yesturday. I should take a pic of all the bikes I own, or all the projects.
> *




miralo muy chingon :biggrin: 



I don't think I'm going any shows this weekend let's go 2 greenfield


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 9 2010, 03:07 PM~17146333
> *miralo muy chingon  :biggrin:
> I don't think I'm going any shows this weekend let's go 2 greenfield
> *


i was going to go to bakersfield. but canceled last minute. worked on the relay for life bike. all day. 


i told you building up my stock. but i think this one will be to ride around until i get a good offer for it.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

a pic of my son sporting his Valley Cruisers shirt.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 10 2010, 10:22 PM~17156557
> *i was going to go to bakersfield. but canceled last minute. worked on the relay for life bike. all day.
> i told you building up my stock. but i think this one will be to ride around until i get a good offer for it.
> *




 



pinche rain :angry: :angry:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Valley Cruisers show and shine 5-22-2010 in fort ord 11-3:00 25 awards. a portion of money raised goes to help a local wheelchair rugby team.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 30 2010, 06:10 AM~17349597
> *Valley Cruisers show and shine 5-22-2010 in fort ord 11-3:00  25 awards. a portion of money raised goes to help a local wheelchair rugby team.
> *



I guess no wedding :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 30 2010, 08:18 PM~17355909
> *I guess no wedding  :biggrin:
> *


Well if we would go 12:-3 or 4 would that work better for you?


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

here are the pics of Julian Marley from when we went to see him. i couldn't find my camera, then i couldn't find my charger. but all good now.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

pics from today at the Gonzales cinco de mayo parade and show and shine.









mr El raider and my son Damian





































relay bike


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@May 2 2010, 08:52 PM~17369156
> *pics from today at the Gonzales cinco de mayo parade and show and shine.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

Q-VO LE HOMIE


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@May 10 2010, 07:09 PM~17447735
> *
> 
> 
> ...



u know EL RAIDER & LITTLE RAIDER will be there :biggrin: 


I know u got a lot of members but if you need help let me know bro


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks Jesse.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@May 20 2010, 08:09 PM~17556631
> *:biggrin:
> *


Que onda Carlos, you going to check out our show?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@May 20 2010, 11:37 PM~17559114
> *Que onda Carlos, you going to check out our show?
> *



he actually did y hasta disparo lunch :0


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 22 2010, 07:53 PM~17573286
> *he actually did y hasta disparo lunch  :0
> *


Me aigas dicho, ni comi. Nomas back and forth here and there and every where. As soon as I get the pics I'll post them, since I wasn't the one taking the pics.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

took the relay for life bike apart so I can fit the other bike for your show. Only taking the frame. I've been working on new sound for the trike and my battery is dead so charging right now. And just found out all my bottles are empty so no hopping comp for us.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

I got some d-twist pedals today for one of the bikes, I have some custom fenders coming tomorrow for another bike I'm building, no pics yet. But the time will come.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

some new things that will be picking up this weekend. 

valley cruisers will be out in sacramento this sunday may 30th at the socios show.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@May 28 2010, 08:28 PM~17637056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thx VALLEY CRUISERS for coming out to the show


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@Jun 6 2010, 06:17 PM~17711099
> *
> *


What's up
moe!


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

Q VO I NEED TO ASK U FOR SOME POINTERS ON MY PEDAL CAR I GOT BIG PLANS FOR IT AND MAYBE YOU CAN HELP :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@Jun 14 2010, 07:13 PM~17786810
> *Q VO  I NEED TO ASK U FOR SOME POINTERS ON MY PEDAL CAR I GOT BIG  PLANS FOR IT AND  MAYBE YOU CAN HELP  :biggrin:
> *


Just let me know bro. That's what we are here for to help out.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

not a valley cruiser but a madrigal kustoms raffle build. 




























skirts for a raffle bike.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

WHAT DID YOU USE TO CUT THAT METAL


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

his teeth :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 16 2010, 05:01 PM~17807594
> *his teeth  :biggrin:
> *


   :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 57F100_@Jun 16 2010, 03:59 PM~17806944
> *WHAT DID YOU USE TO CUT THAT METAL
> *


Plasma cutter. Hand held, so after a little cleaning they will look cool. I think I'm getting the hang of it. I'll be cutting the fenders later. Just finish the sketch. Just have to tranffer them to the sheet of metal.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 16 2010, 05:01 PM~17807594
> *his teeth  :biggrin:
> *


If I had a good dental plan I would.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

the fenders :


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jun 16 2010, 07:02 PM~17808794
> *If I had a good dental plan I would.
> *



I heard that :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

at that Unity Carshow at Natividad Creek Park


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 17 2010, 07:18 PM~17819396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics Jesse. 


Got more updates on the king city bike. Will post soon.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jun 17 2010, 08:47 PM~17819968
> *Thanks for the pics Jesse.
> Got more updates on the king city bike. Will post soon.
> *



any time bro


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

I took the weekend off but I'm working on the tank today I hope I can finish it and I'll post all the updated pics.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jun 21 2010, 07:00 PM~17849311
> *I took the weekend off but I'm working on the tank today I hope I can finish it and I'll post all the updated pics.
> *


q vo pues homie!! como andas? raffle projects coming out good!!! keep up the good work


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jun 21 2010, 07:00 PM~17849311
> *I took the weekend off but I'm working on the tank today I hope I can finish it and I'll post all the updated pics.
> *


YOU DOING A GOOD JOB KEEP IT UP!


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jun 21 2010, 08:01 PM~17850006
> *q vo pues homie!! como andas? raffle projects coming out good!!! keep up the good work
> *


You know homie, just trying to make a dime to pay a dollar bill. How about your self? And thanks. Metal work almost done. 


How your bike coming along?


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 21 2010, 08:05 PM~17850060
> *YOU DOING A GOOD JOB KEEP IT UP!
> *


Thanks homie. It's for a good cause. .


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jun 21 2010, 08:11 PM~17850154
> *You know homie, just trying to make a dime to pay a dollar bill. How about your self? And thanks. Metal work almost done.
> How your bike coming along?
> *


same here homie haha just working for the bills lol... its coo havent brought it out for awhile ya me devo q alivianar para empesarla a sacar otra vez :biggrin: ... how are urs coming out?


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jun 21 2010, 08:14 PM~17850202
> *same here homie haha just working for the bills lol... its coo havent brought it out for awhile ya me devo q alivianar para empesarla a sacar otra vez  :biggrin: ... how are urs coming out?
> *


ok. No money to buy parts. I'm going to have to make my own and get them plated. But not there yet. I'm getting better now with the plasma. You'll see as soon as I post the pics for this bike. I had some money and spent it on some d-twist pedals and a d-twist handle bars. The bars came today, but I have to pick them up at the post office tomorrow.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Can't post pics tonight no computer. Will do it tomorrow. Sorry.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jun 21 2010, 08:48 PM~17850727
> *Can't post pics tonight no computer. Will do it tomorrow. Sorry.
> *



is your wife hidding it from u :drama: :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 22 2010, 08:05 AM~17853965
> *is your wife hidding it from u  :drama:  :drama:  :biggrin:
> *


she forgot it at work.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jun 22 2010, 09:35 AM~17854620
> *she forgot it at work.
> *



good answer :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

future Valley Cruisers


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 1 2010, 02:51 PM~17937884
> *future Valley Cruisers
> 
> 
> ...


The future valley cruiser bike president.


----------



## popejoy2010 (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

King City 8-22-10


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 23 2010, 10:41 AM~18383505
> *King City 8-22-10
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias for the pics homie.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

pics of new parts on the marley trike.


----------



## 71MonteCarlo (Nov 19, 2009)

:twak: Thought i would wake this page up lol....Valley Cruisers C.C. is ready for 2011!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

time 2 dust off the bikesssssssssssssssssss :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

my Two little boys.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

i say back to the top. Been real busy with work, and my growing family dont get much time to come on here. hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

back to the top.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

1st love will be representing Valley Cruisers 2012


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> 1st love will be representing Valley Cruisers 2012


:thumbsup:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

a pic of my son's bike at the local toy drive on nov 2011.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

got this bike coming out this year.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

my lil sister is working on her first bike. she is the one doing most of the work. she is learning how too.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> a pic of my son's bike at the local toy drive on nov 2011.



I was hopping she be my xmas present


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> my lil sister is working on her first bike. she is the one doing most of the work. she is learning how too.


esta chingona! love da frame!


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> esta chingona! love da frame!


Thanks homie, my little sister come up with the design. You might see it your way when body work is done.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> Thanks homie, my little sister come up with the design. You might see it your way when body work is done.


sass! ya sabes ill take care of yaw. :thumbsup:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Got the homie elspock84 doing up my youngest Taylor tot stroller for us. The homie gets down, so going to see if I can post pics on this topic.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> Got the homie elspock84 doing up my youngest Taylor tot stroller for us. The homie gets down, so going to see if I can post pics on this topic.


Gimmie a second I'll post some up.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

here u go carnal


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> here u go carnal


Thanks a lot homie esta quedando bien chingon.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

so ive been slacking wit da pics of a stroller im doing for one of my homie madrigalkustoms . 
we went wit a mint green blend flake over black. this was last week thursday.

















almost a lb of flake to fully cover everything. 








3 coats of flake and 3 coats of clear.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

now for this week i laid out da patterns i wanted da seat to be da focal point so i did a lil more detail to it. added some candy green accents to a few pieces to sorta tie everything together. 
i ended up changing da center of da board when i was almost done sprayin pics in order 








first coat of organic green. 
































































so last min i decided to add some finger printing.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

3 coats of clear.


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> King City 8-22-10


 :thumbsup:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

PapaBear2o9 said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> 3 coats of clear.


 looks like my son is going to have a bad ass stroller.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> looks like my son is going to have a bad ass stroller.


:h5:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Good show, Peep's from as far as GA are talking about rolling out. :thumbsup:








http://postimage.org/


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

elspock84 said:


> 3 coats of clear.




dammmmmmmmmmmmmmm can't wait to see it done maybe Jose will push me in it at the shows :roflmao:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> dammmmmmmmmmmmmmm can't wait to see it done maybe Jose will push me in it at the shows :roflmao:


Sorry Jesse but I think it has a weight limit. ( not calling you a fatass just saying there is a weight limit.)


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Valley cruisers at the salinas street low magazine car show 3-11-12 took 2 first place and 1 second place.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Bike almost done.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> Sorry Jesse but I think it has a weight limit. ( not calling you a fatass just saying there is a weight limit.)



mmmmmmmmmm mejor keep posting pics por q de gracioso no tienes nada :buttkick:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> mmmmmmmmmm mejor keep posting pics por q de gracioso no tienes nada :buttkick:


you mad?


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


>


lets see if we can make it.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

*​Finally got a lil tiger coming my way. *


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Good show :thumbsup:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Back to The Top


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Cinco de Mayo **Car Show
HOSTED BY: Happy Times Events

Held at theTropicana in Laughlin, NV
Weekend of May 4th, **5th** & 6th, 2012

**Trophies: Classic Car | Classic Low RiderClassic Muscle Car | American Made Motorcycle**$25 CAR ENTRY*​

Move-In Time: Friday 8 a.m.*Start Time: Noon | Judging Saturday
*​

*VENDORS WELCOME! SPOTS AVAILABLE $50!*​

*ROOM PACKAGE 1 *​

♦ *$109.99*​

*Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9019*​

*Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat), Car Entry, T-shirt and**Dash Plaque.*​

*ROOM PACKAGE 2 *​

♦ *$139.99*​

*Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9020*​

*Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat),**2 tickets to El Chicano and Malo, Car Entry,**T-shirt and Dash Plaque.*​

*STAY THURSDAY OR SUNDAY NIGHT FREE WITHPURCHASE OF ROOM PACKAGE!
* *LIVE ENTERTAINMENT*​

​

*MALO & EL CHICANO*​

*Friday & Saturday, 8 p.m.**Pavilion Theater *​

* Tickets $20*​

*Call 1-800-431-1935 to purchase tickets*​

*NEW VOICE*​

*Friday & Saturday, 9 p.m. - 1 a.m.**FREE in Victory Plaza*​

*DJ CHOLO*​

*Friday - Sunday**North Lot
*​

*CAR SHOW REGISTRATION*​

*Friday 9 a.m. - 4 p.m. *​

*♦ Saturday 9 a.m. - 11 a.m.


image hosting png*​


Show's less then a month away!!
Starting a roll call now. pm me if your rollin out and ill add you to the list. 

CLUB ROLL CALL.
E STREET CRUIZERS
LATINS FINEST BC RIVERSIDE/MORRENO VALLEY 
PHOENIX KUSTOMS BC AZ
MID NIGHT CRUISERS O.C CHAP
DUKES SOCAL
GROUPE O.C CHAP
CLASSIC OLDIES LV
OLD STYLE O.C
SUENOS LOCOS BHC AZ
GROUPE E LA
VETERANOS DALLAS TX MAYBE?
DEVOTIONS LV NV
UNIQE IMAGE AZ
PACIFIC COAST MINIS
SUNSET TRUCK CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
ROLLERZ ONLY GA MAYBE?
TAIL DRAGGERS SOCAL
VIEJITOS BC COACHELLA CA 
ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE WA
DOWN N OUT BHC AZ
ROLLERZ ONLY LA CA
SHOW TIME CC SEATTLE WA
GROUPE IE CA
UNITY PHX AZ
​


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL.
1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
3.SICK*SIDE HD
4.STYLISTICS IE
5.TRAFFIC SOCAL
6.GOOD TIMES IE
7.LATIN LUXURY CC
8.VIEJITOS IE
9.ROYAL FAMILA CC
10.IMPALAS OC CC
11.UNIQUES IE
12.EMPIRES FINEST CC
13.DUKES IE
14.DEVOTIONS CC
15.PRESTIGE CC
16.PAINFUL PLEASURES INDIO CC
17.99.1 IN THE HOUSE
18.VIEJITOS IE BC
19.GANGS TO GRACE CC
20.LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
21.GROUP CC
AND MANY SOLO RIDERS

WHO ELSE IS COMING 







WHATS UP EVERYONE OUT THERE. WE ARE HAVING OUR NEW CRUISE BROUGHT TO YOU GUYS BY GOODTIMES IE C.C. AND LATINS FINEST C.C. ON 4/22/2012 WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM POMONA TO RIALTO. ON ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL BLVD. *ALL CLUBS AND SOLORIDERS ARE WELCOMED AND REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT NO DRAMA PLEASE*ROLL CALL.
1. GOOD TIMES CC
2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
4. STYLISTICS IE
5. ELITE CC
6. TRAFFIC SO CAL
7. ROYAL FAMILIA CC
8. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
9. MAJESTICS LA CC
10. THE HOOD LIFE CC
11. DUKES 
12. PRESTIGE CC
13. FIRME CLASSICS CC
14. OTRA VIDA PHX CC
15. LATIN LUXURY CC
16. PAINFUL PLEASURES CC
17. SICK*SIDE HD CC
18. THEE ARTISTICS OC CC
19. NATIVE PRIDE IE CC
20. OLD MEMORIES 
10 SOLO RIDERS
​​


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> you mad?



mad bout wut?


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> mad bout wut?
> 
> 
> View attachment 467013


Good one Jesse. 




Now back to the top I need to post some new pics of what we got going on. Soon I will.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WATS YUP HOMIES. HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS DOWN THERE


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>done for now. later on some upgrades on parts.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

looking sick man keep it up cant wait to see upgrades


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

reppin Valley cruisers at the Socios 10th annual show 5-27-2012 
took 2nd place 16" street.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow it's been way too long since I posted anything here. I'll try and post some pics of the past few months.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

is juan with the 65 out of salinas still in the club?


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Weres ur lil tiger at


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

MR.559 said:


> is juan with the 65 out of salinas still in the club?


He is taking some time off. Personal problem.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Weres ur lil tiger at


Still have it, just need the sissy bar clamps, but not sure if I'm leaving the og sissy bar or just making a customs one, also might repaint it. Will be out next year.


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Kool kant wait to see it


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Kool kant wait to see it


I know I always say next year and next year, but this time it's for reals, my youngest son needs his show bike also, so for next year will have the "first love " bike and the little tiger, plus the stroller, and maybe my 20" street. But now have to look at a trailer to transport them or just take the 20" apart every time. This year we did so many more shows, the only thing is I just can't stand the heat so couldn't really do more south shows.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

madrigalkustoms said:


> I know I always say next year and next year, but this time it's for reals, my youngest son needs his show bike also, so for next year will have the "first love " bike and the little tiger, plus the stroller, and maybe my 20" street. But now have to look at a trailer to transport them or just take the 20" apart every time. This year we did so many more shows, the only thing is I just can't stand the heat so couldn't really do more south shows.


Are u going street whit the custom parts u got it will be a good idea


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah for now, street, the next custom one I build will have all madrigal Kustoms parts.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Well after this weekends show ill have some updated pics of what the club has put for this year. I cant post pics right now cause everthing is apart nothing together.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Got two frames back today going to start putting bikes together next couple days.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

chingale guey :twak:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> chingale guey :twak:


Simon I need to get on it.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

first love








poison iv








marvin cruiser.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Getting ready for vegas.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_Once again *Carnales Unidos *__will be throwing our annual Super Benefit Car Show on *Sunday August 25th, 2013*__.
__At The Kern County Fairgrounds, Located In _*Bakersfield Ca.

Every registered entrant will recieve a dash plaque along with two passes to get into show

*_We will be having many attractions plus many _*extra bonuses :naughty: 





*_*MOVIN VIOLATION* Will Be In The House For The "2013"* CARNALES UNIDOS *Super Show In Full Force With Their Latest Merchandise Up For Grabs...

Also Dont Miss Out, Catch The Lengendaries Them Self Signing Shirts And Taking Pictures Next To Their Firme Ranflas...

___
__
​


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

What we took to vegas. My sons 16" bike. Now about time for tear down to get ready for next years show season. See how far we can go next year.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

madrigalkustoms said:


> What we took to vegas. My sons 16" bike. Now about time for tear down to get ready for next years show season. See how far we can go next year.


:thumbsup:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Well I haven't been on here in a while hopefully we will be back showing this year. Got 2 bikes in the works. A 12" Lil tiger and the 16" first love. Hopefully will see some of you guys out there.


----------

